# Double Day 2 ET Vs Single Blastocyst...



## LisaM79 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Crystal,

My 1st ICSI a year ago went as follows:

8 eggs collected, 7 suitable for fertilization, 4 fertilized successfully, 2 top grade embryos transferred on day 2 (other 2 poor quality so none to freeze) - Twin pregnancy followed, although sadly ended when I went into prem labour at 23 wks.

I am on my 2nd ICSI and naturally want to avoid twins, IVF doctor has now advised single blastocyst transfer or double day 2 transfer.  Clinic require 4 top grade embryos before taking to blastocyst. (Clinic ranked 3rd in country). 

If I am fortunate enough to get 4 top grade, (I will be on same, low dose of drugs as last time so expect an outcome no better than last ICSI??) would you advise taking 4 to blastocyst - I have read conflicting information, some saying that they are better off in the womb, others saying that strongest embryo can be selected for transfer.

With many thanks

Lisa


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

LisaM79 said:


> Hi Crystal,
> 
> My 1st ICSI a year ago went as follows:
> 
> ...


Hello Lisa,

So sorry to hear about your loss.

I can understand that single blasocyst transfer would be a good idea for you.
Generally we believe the womb is the best place for embryos but good embryos stand a good chance of making blastocysts in the lab. So if there are a few embryos, we can easily choose the best or the embryos are looking poorer quality or a little slow then we would tend to put them back earlier rather than keep them to the blastocyst stage. This is the reason for the four good embryos criteria - so the clinic can be confident that you stand a good chance of getting at least one blastocyst. Ask your clinic how many people who go for blastocyst with four or more good embryos do not get any blastocysts. This should be a low chance.

Best wishes


----------

